# Oneway Lathe



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Any one know about oneway lathe's?

I was at the harvest show this last weekend and was looking at this guys work, and was trying to talk to him about his stuff; but he got a better then thou attitude, I tried to ask him about his lathe for future reference (I want to get a lathe one of these days),and his response was "I'm a professional production turner, I use a Oneway lathe, go to the dealer they will answer your questions"  

Guy was a real A__. Some people.

But Now I was wonder what these Oneway lathe's are.

Thanks


----------



## DAUTTERGUY (Jun 30, 2007)

Morning Danny, they are probably the top of the line of Lathes. Start at four figures, and are very sweet. As for his attitude not so. I've just started turning, and have a small Jet. But it works for me I have no need for a large lathe as I just turn Pens. I guess ones attitude must coinincide with the price of the tools you have.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Danny:
Oneway lathes are the top of the top line lathes made in Canada at Stratford Ontario and quite pricey but superb machines.
Go to oneway.ca to have a look.
Happy turning


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

Is a 'Oneway' anything like a 'Henway'?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

eccentrictinkerer said:


> Is a 'Oneway' anything like a 'Henway'?


You aren't getting me to bite on that one... a Henways about 3 pounds.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Danny if you want the ultimate lathe then it is a Oneway. If you got the 2436 that would probably be the last lathe you would ever buy. The only other lathe that would come close in my books it the Robust American Beauty. Vicmarc and Stubby come close. 

Besides production turner or not the guy is a total A.. You can be production turner and you don't need a oneway.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

jd99 said:


> Any one know about oneway lathe's?
> 
> I was at the harvest show this last weekend and was looking at this guys work, and was trying to talk to him about his stuff; but he got a better then thou attitude, I tried to ask him about his lathe for future reference (I want to get a lathe one of these days),and his response was "I'm a professional production turner, I use a Oneway lathe, go to the dealer they will answer your questions"
> 
> ...



He certainly didn't have a professional attitude.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

jlord said:


> He certainly didn't have a professional attitude.


Just depends upon what your profession is, he was obviously a professional ______, you fill in the blank. Maybe that is why I have never been a professional anything.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info Guys.

Ya know now that I know what a Oneway is I think this guy bought it as a status symbol.

The stuff in his booth which was mostly pens were nice but there was nothing that stood out as realy exceptional (except the high price) he also had about six bowls in his booth but again nothing that stood out and said "I'm the best turner arond and the best you'll ever see" :blink:


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Sounds like ONEWAY is his attitude!


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

BernieW said:


> You can be production turner and you don't need a oneway.


You can be a production turner and not be a jerk, either. The older I get the more intolerant I get of people like this...I would probably have had words.:blink:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

You got that right Frank.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

David Marks uses a Oneway 2436 and swears by it.

I don't think I have seen him display any attitude.....

James


----------



## Neil Moon (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi there,
Oneway are supposed to be there with the best lathes on the market. I though feel that there are plenty of other lathes that are equals. If you think that allot of professional turners here in the UK do not bother wiith OneWay lathes because they are overpriced. If you are new too turning then try out a few different lathes before you buy one. I would find one that suits your needs because it is so easy to buy a lathe that s expensive with capacities you just wont use.
I hope this helps


----------

